# when to go for day 21 test?



## rosie80

Hi,

Just wondered when I should be going for my day 21 progesterone test? I have short cycles (22-25 days) and have been using a CBFM which indicates ovulation on day 14/15. Am convinced my problems and short luteal phase are due to hormones. 

Should I be going 7 days before AF is due or 7 days after ovulation? 

thanks!


----------



## bobo66

Hello,

I have irregular periods and have always been told that 7 days before period was a better indicator than 21 days after the beginning of the previous one.

However, you are wanting to find out what your progesterone levels are after you know you've ovulated. So to get a useful progesterone score, you need to have the Day 21 bloods taken 7 days after you know you've ovulated.

I Hope that helps and  isn't too late.


----------

